# 90er Charaktere verschwinden aus buffed-Charakter-Liste



## Borinor (26. März 2014)

Als ich vor 6 Wochen BLASC 3 aktualisiert habe war noch alles in Ordnung, aber seit gut einer Woche verschwinden 90er Charaktere aus meiner Liste.
Der erste vor ca. 1 Woche, am Wochenende war der zweite weg und von gestern auf heute wird auch mein Main-Char nicht mehr angezeigt.
Ich habe mich jeden Tag mit ihnen kurz auf der zeitlosen Insel eingeloggt.
Weiß auch nicht warum von meinen sechs 90er Charakteren ausgerechnet meine 3 Zwerge verschwunden sind.
Einer von den Charakteren, der zweite verschwundene war ein auf 90 aufgewerteter Charakter.

Grüße
Borinor


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2014)

Die Charnamen wären noch hilfreich.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Borinor (26. März 2014)

Realm: Der Rat von Dalaran

Charaktere: 
Viruna - Zwergin - Jägerin
Varuna - Zwergin - Priesterin
Borinor - Zwerg - Paladin


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2014)

Vielleicht sind sie in Isengard ^_^


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2014)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/5204362
http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/5203682
http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/5204409

Sie sind zumindest in der Datenbank, nur deinem mybuffed-Profil nicht mehr zugeordnet.

Kannst du mir bitte nach dem nächsten ausloggen den Link zu diesem Thread hier UND folgende Datei an support@buffed.de schicken?

Die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua (nicht .bak) aus dem Verzeichnis:
\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\DEIN_ACCOUNTNAME\SavedVariables\

Dann kann ich das kommende Woche prüfen.

Gruß


----------

